# Vortex Razor 27-60x85 Gen II (angled), $1000.



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm selling my Vortex Razor 27-60x85 Gen II. It has the angled eyepiece. Asking $1000. It's in great condition, used only occasionally. Let me know if you're interested.


----------

